
Big Four investigate their clients’ software use - AJ007
https://www.ft.com/content/01c9f59c-ee65-11e8-8180-9cf212677a57
======
greenyoda
Paywall workaround: [https://outline.com/HDyBM3](https://outline.com/HDyBM3)

Summary: "The Big Four accounting firms are routinely investigating their own
clients on behalf of software companies such as Microsoft and SAP, raising
fresh questions over conflicts of interest."

